
Best design practices from popular Alexa Skills (+ PDF cheat sheet) - pavelgvay
https://medium.com/tortu-blog/voice-and-conversation-ui-design-best-practices-pdf-cheat-sheet-2f0e59adea3c
======
pavelgvay
Hi HN! There is plenty of VUI design articles without any real-world examples
at all. I think that the best way to learn something is to check out real-
world examples of that thing.

So I talked with a bunch of popular Alexa Skills, wrote down the best design
practices, and compiled them in one article. And I also made a PDF cheat sheet
with all the examples put in short.

I'm thinking about writing the next part of the article with more advanced
practices, so let me know if you'd be interested in it.

Happy to answer any of your questions!

